# Grand Prix of Miami Spoiler Thread - Rolex Series DP and GT cars



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

Team PTG took 1 - 2 in GT at Homestead with the Racers Group Porkchop in 3rd! :banana:

http://www.grandamerican.com/news/news1040.html

"After a disappointing finish at the Rolex 24 At Daytona, Prototype Technology Group swept the top-two spots in the GT class. Boris Said and Bill Auberlen took top honors in the No. 21 BMW M3, while their teammates Joey Hand and Justin Marks finished second in the No. 22 BMW. The win by the No. 21 car, coupled with its fast qualifying time, earned the team a $5,000 bonus check in the Acxiom Grand Touring Challenge. The Racer's Group No. 67 Porsche GT3 RS of Kevin Buckler and Liz Halliday finished third in the GT class. "

Race photos


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

In a surprise to me, this G&W Motorsports BMW Doran finished 2nd overall! Well Done! :thumbup:

RESUTLS


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The BMW Fabcar from Southard Motorsports finished 9th


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

:yawn:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> :yawn:


Thanks for the insightful discussion, but I'm sure you're capable of doing better


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Was this covered on TV? (And if not, will they show it later?)


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Was this covered on TV? (And if not, will they show it later?)


Unfortunately, just like SWC, the races are shown later. This race will air this Sunday (March 7) at 4 p.m. ET.

Maybe they do it that way in a similar attempt to "TV black out" local sporting events to prevent people from staying home and just watching them on TV.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, that's fine with me... I was just afraid I'd missed it.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Pics showing up on the usual sites: TheRaceSite.com & Motorsport.com :thumbup:

Unfortunately, this BMW dropped out the race early:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Whoa, that fabcar is looking very interesting. Never seen that before.

Great pictures, thanks for sharing, Scott. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Whoa, that fabcar is looking very interesting. Never seen that before.


When I was looking at results from the January testing days at Daytona, I thought there were quite a few BMW powered cars in the DP class, but then when the 24 hour event rolled around, only 2 showed up.

Maybe as the season goes on, we'll see quite a few more interesting BMW powered cars out there.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I just finished watching the race as I TiVo'ed it on Sunday. I have really mixed feelings about the whole thing.

Part of me hates the DP cars. They hog up all the coverage while the GT and SGS cars go unnoticed. But on the other hand, the last 45 minutes of the race got really good with the Daytonas. What was the deal with the boxing match in the last couple laps!? I thought I was watching racing, not hockey.

I don't think we ever saw a single pass for position by either of the PTG cars. I can connect with the GT and SGS cars because they are _real _cars made for the street and modified for racing. I find it much easier to root for an M3 than some custom built car with an M5 motor in it. I think this is my biggest gripe with NASCAR... plus the fact that they call them street car models, when there's probably not a single part in them from that model. Even WRC cars are more stock. I hope road racing doesn't go the way of NASCAR in the US. Oh... and get on some real road tracks. I hate these "rovals"!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> But on the other hand, the last 45 minutes of the race got really good with the Daytonas. What was the deal with the boxing match in the last couple laps!? I thought I was watching racing, not hockey.


Yeah I was wondering the same thing! What was up with that? Papis and Magnussen just kept bouncing off each other.  Scary stuff. This isn't NASCAR people... :tsk: But Papis ended up finishing the race and was all smiles during the interviews... :dunno: I was expecting to see some gripes about what went on there with the whole bumper car thing.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> I don't think we ever saw a single pass for position by either of the PTG cars. I can connect with the GT and SGS cars because they are _real _cars made for the street and modified for racing. I find it much easier to root for an M3 than some custom built car with an M5 motor in it. I think this is my biggest gripe with NASCAR... plus the fact that they call them street car models, when there's probably not a single part in them from that model. Even WRC cars are more stock. I hope road racing doesn't go the way of NASCAR in the US. Oh... and get on some real road tracks. I hate these "rovals"!


Honestly, what do you expect from a sanctioning and marketing company whose main income is derived from handouts from it's NASCAR parents. A company whose stated goal is to reduce technology expense related to road racing and activly fought IMSA to maintain tube frame GT-1 cars are the lead GT racing platform at a time when the rest of the world was eagerly developing production based race cars.

If you want the best cars and the best drivers then spend your $$ with the ALMS.
If you want watered down concepts and technology with half hearted marketing of the sport then by all means keep spending you $$ with GA.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Honestly, what do you expect from a sanctioning and marketing company whose main income is derived from handouts from it's NASCAR parents.


Goes along with what Milner told me and SteveT about how Dunlop got to be the spec tire for the Rolex series - kind of a NASCAR/Goodyear handout.


----------

